# The quest for the NHT m5's



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

To Warner Robins, GA and back: An audiophile bargain hunter’s tale 
By: Scott Motes

This will be my masterpiece, The Pièce de résistance, my bargain hunter’s Dissertation 

Preface:
A friend of mine asked me to help him find a home theater audio system and he is my best buddy so the quest began. After searching on the EBay, Audiogon, Message Boards of the world I find a NHT full system with quad drive subs. I ask the price $4000….scratch that too much money moves on to the next. Searching on EBay I find the same system with a price of $2800 so I began to watch. Here is how the sequence went:
$2800
$2700
$2500 (becoming interested)
$2250
$2000 (it’s like watching a stock fall so I hold on)
Auction Ends
The next day new listing:
$2000
$1750
$1600
$1550 (James tells me he can’t get the money up so I post it on the forum before the auction ends to offer others the bargain)
$1500(auction ends)
New Listing:
$1500
I pull his number from craigslist because I can either smell the desperation or scared of the impending rip off …. Moderators on the board sniff this as well so they can my post to the graveyard (justifiably so)
I call him to find out if this is a real person or a Russian Czar wanting to give me money
I offer him $1300, he counter offers at $1400; I don’t respond….I get the reply I’m looking for $1300 I will take it ….BAM

Guy says he is living with his Dad and is moving back to the Midwest and cannot carry it with him….voice seems fairly harmless so let’s do this The Adventure Begins
Chapter One:
The drive there
I set off on a quest to find the Holy Grail of Bargains 
It’s 200 miles to Warner Robins, I’ve got a full tank of gas, half pack of cigarettes, its dark….and I’m wearing sunglasses.
Hit It!!!!
Chapter Two:
The first 100 miles is a breeze like a walk in the park…..I’m bored no one to talk to I call Sonnie Parker to ask his opinion on what he thinks of the buy….He does his best to reassure me that either 
a.	A rival gang of Blood and Crips are waiting there to independently pistol whip me and fight over who gets to take my money
b.	Hannibal Lector’s new protégé is waiting to throw me in the well because he needs a new disciple to rub the lotion on the skin
c.	Dateline NBC’s new show : To Catch An Audiophile
d.	A group of Gypsy’s who hate audiophile bargain Hunters waiting to kidnap and molest me 

I press on gripping my pistol like Indiana Jones
Chapter Three:
The last hour of the drive resembled something like the scene out of Mad Max where Mel Gibson is driving all night to chase and gun down the bikers
I press on
Finally after four hours I’m there, Nervous on what is waiting on me 

Chapter Four:
Here He comes Yes it’s the scariest man alive
Black high top Tennis shoes, black socks, cutoff blue jeans, Original Members Only Jacket, and a Wiscaansan Badgers Hat
I am instantly transformed in some weird time warp to 1984 my truck now has a sweet Mitsubishi Diamond series cassette deck (the kind with 2 knobs straight from SP) JBL 6X9’s and a blaupunkt 120 amplifier….the cassette Billy Squire....The Stroke ….lays on the console…..I immediately pop it in so I fit in and no one will notice
We meet and greet and now it’s get down to business
As I enter the house I am transformed again….an old man sits at a bench repairing a sewing machine this is both a sewing machine repair shop and his Home…..I am in so strange non cartoon Pinocchio, The Old man is Geppetto and his lost in the 80’s Pinocchio….It just keeps getting odder and odder.
I push on 
I see what I came for all there all in original boxes with a bonus to boot a full set of Monster Cable interconnects and RCA’s thrown in for free
The exchange is made I Load the equipment in the back of my Yukon and my quest comes to an end only thing left is to make the trek home and gloat over my truck load of Treasure that I have acquired 
I declare myself the King of Audiophile Bargain Hunters Hill, Now give me your story and go ahead and Knock me off…lol

To the Victor go the Spoils:
7) NHT M5's
4) NHT W2's
2) NHT A1 amplifiers
1) NHT X1 crosover
all cables and accesories

$1300 + an adventure



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Sincerely
The King


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Way awesome story, thanks so much for sharing and congrats on a great deal!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Sweet deal :T Would you like to sell for $1100 :yikes:


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Just trying to give an account of the night and it was actually kind of entertaining....good things to say about the system very clean very nice maybe a little bright for somes taste but coming from car stereo I like it...subs leave a little to be desired my one epic blows them away but for the kind of money he spent how can you really complain....all in all very very nice


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Mark,
Add a zero at the end with no decimal point and we got a deal


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

LOL... that is some kinda story there. I am so glad you made it there and back alive... heehee. 

Uh-oh... wait, is that sirens I hear in the background headed to your house to retrieve those stolen goods?

Awesome deal... :T


----------



## geordidog (Mar 25, 2012)

Great find I love the M5's. My story is similar but closer to my home. Local swap meet: 5 M5 speakers, 2 w2's, 1 X1 and 1 A1 and all in boxes for $600. Lucky someone else didn't buy.


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

That is awesome....what swap meet are you going to I need to go there


----------



## lastword (Apr 7, 2012)

Great deal. Story was like taking a trip in the back seat of a blues brother police car so I would have embellished part of the story with some penguins.. or at least one nun.


----------

